# throttle



## chromeankit (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I use a simple resistive potentiometer instead of an expensive hall effect throttle?
I have bought a motor controller for an ebike and the manufacturer has recommended to use a Hall effect throttle and not to use resistive potentiometer without giving me the reason. I don't have time and money to buy a new throttle. I googled about it and found that both do the same function of varying voltage and hall effect throttle is more sensitive and accurate than ordinary resistive pot. What should I do now? the link for motor controller: 
http://www.electricscooterparts.com/hookup/SPD-361000wiring.htm


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

You can use a regular pot for the throttle position sensor. The problem is when it gets noisy (and it will) you can have unwanted throttle commands. This is a problem that does not happen with a Hall type sensor. These unwanted commands can cause surging or even full throttle commanded when you don't particularly want that.

I don't know if anyone has looked for an inexpensive hall device that could be repurposed for this application.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

chromeankit said:


> Can I use a simple resistive potentiometer instead of an expensive hall effect throttle?
> I have bought a motor controller for an ebike and the manufacturer has recommended to use a Hall effect throttle and not to use resistive potentiometer without giving me the reason.


Expensive Hall effect throttle ?????
they are like $15 bucks on Ebay and a Magura pot throttle is $50 plus.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Electric...776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item334a07aba8

Sorry I ripped you off $10
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Universa...orcycle_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c2c323930


----------

